# They keed dying!?!?!



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont know why but my betta's keep dying, i had about 6 females and one male in my 20 gallon they all died, so i figured it was a needed water change did that put on Fluval 250 filter and tried with 4 females and one new betta male from on aqua bid not two days later my poor betta's started dying and being ate by my snails, my cory cats are not eating them or killing them either are my snails i dont get it..whats up... water levels and everything where fine point cause i did a water changed and now... all i have are cory cats and my snails, also my spixi's are dying i dont get it AHHHHH......


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you cycle your tank? Check ammonia,nitrite and pH levels make sure your pH is at about 7.0 and Nitrite and Ammonia at 0. Also I would suggest getting a heater if you don't have one. Also if you haven't cycled yet get a temporary tank to keep them in probably 2.5 Gallons each and do a 50% water change each day. That's probably all you can do until your tank is cycled. If it is cycled maybe one of your females is a male pk and your males are attacking each other or something like that


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Also keeping a male in a tank with females isn't a smart idea. The females will fight over the male and the male will harass the females to spawn. you need to decide either one male in the tank or a bunch of females. Also same as what ikermalli said you need to make sure the tank is cycled, if it isn't that could be why they are dying.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

the tank has been set up for years the cory cats i think are at fault for eating all the food, i have always kept males and females together in my 20 gallon, it has a heater and a Fluval 205 filter on it.. and air stone/pump too... i know about setting it all up and everything, i just thought maybe someone would know what was up with them, just never mind not to be rude but just lock this i know you ment well, but i do know what i am doing somewhat...


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

wait for more experienced replies but anasfire23 knows what she is doing. She is a breeder for bettas so I think you should listen to her.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Are you certain there is no harassment between the bettas? I don't mean to beat the proverbial dead horse, but keeping a male with females does often end in death. Something having worked before doesn't ensure future success in all cases. 

If you are concerned your corydoras cats are getting all the food, try offering floating food for the bettas. I would be surprised if that were the cause...few fish would starve to death in a matter of days, but if you are worried about it, that is a solution.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Courtney said:


> ne would know what was up with them, just never mind not to be rude but just lock this i know you ment well, but i do know what i am doing somewhat...



People are just trying to help solve your problem based off of the information you have given. if you dont like the answers, dont ask the questions. i see a few possible problems here, A) your tank isnt big enough to house males and females together with out causing stress, or B) your tank isnt big enough to add that much bioload all at once causing and ammonia spike.

With out having actual numbers of what your water is testing like, how we would know...or more importantly, how would you know what condition the water is in for your fish? You mentioned they all died once..so you thought maybe they just needed a waterchange, with that, how much and how often do you change the water? how long has the tank been setup with the fluval on it? there are a lot of important bits of information we need before anyone can come close to solving the problem. did the fish act stressed? what did they looked like after they died? water params? etc...

dont assume people are being rude or giving bad advice, when you have assumed that we can diagnose a problem from the limited information we have gotten, and reject the answers given


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

> dont assume people are being rude or giving bad advice, when you have assumed that we can diagnose a problem from the limited information we have gotten, and reject the answers given


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------

